# perlino stud....what do you see



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

He's a decent looking boy, but DEFINITELY needs someone to buy him and snip him! He looks like a good work horse, he'd make a fantastic gelding!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

He's terribly sickle hocked. :\ He also stands over at the knee. His neck is short and coarse, and his throttle is sloppy.

I agree... he doesn't need to be a stallion.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think he would improve drastically with a PROPER trim. His feet and angles are absolutely god awful. Looks like someone who doesn't have a clue what they're doing has been trimming him.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

totallyagree, his feet look AWFUL!!!! @mudpie, i understood everything except his Throttle?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

jbolt said:


> totallyagree, his feet look AWFUL!!!! @mudpie, i understood everything except his Throttle?


So I'm not the only one scratching my head on that one, lol.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Came across this guy on Craigslist, you must be in AZ. I also wondered if he was really stallion material, as so few seem to be.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

themacpack said:


> So I'm not the only one scratching my head on that one, lol.


 
Haha that got me too..:???: never heard of a Throttle on a horse before...


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Perhaps throatlatch??? I just googled and see that throttle is listed under the "also sometimes referred to" terms


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If he were a sorrel he'd already be a gelding. He'd make a nice little gelding as long as the sun doesn't bother his eyes. I would bet that his feet have rarely if ever been trimmed.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He is not "horrible sickle hocked." In order to tell if a horse is sickle hocked the hocks have to be lined up with the point of the butt. If they are not they are not standing square it can give an appearance of being sickle hocked.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

This. There isn't one photo that can give you an accurate display of his conformation, they're all awkward photos that make him look funnier then he is I think.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

jbolt said:


> totallyagree, his feet look AWFUL!!!! @mudpie, i understood everything except his Throttle?


I'm pretty sure she meant throatlatch. :wink:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Whos horse is this? I actually dont think it is fair to judge someone elses stallions without permission...sorry


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pinto - the OP states that they are looking at the horse as a possible purchase with gelding...

From the first post - 


jbolt said:


> *... please understand, NOT thinking about breeding this boy, maybe purchase as a gelding, if he is a good boy, just wanted some opinions.......*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahh oops!Sorry guys! I was off in dream land


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> He is not "horrible sickle hocked." In order to tell if a horse is sickle hocked the hocks have to be lined up with the point of the butt. If they are not they are not standing square it can give an appearance of being sickle hocked.



sickle hocks are a conformation fault seen when viewing the hind legs from the side:

The hocks are severely angled from the point of the hock to the fetlock. The horse appears to stand under from the hock down. Subjects horse to strain in hocks - causes curb, throughpin, and bog spavin with a tendency to interfere at the trot. They are often cow-hocked, making for a severe hind leg deficit.

I'd say this horse was sickle hocked 

That and his appalling feet would render him a horse I'd not want to own


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

You're missing the point entirely - this horse is deliberately standing "under himself". His hocks are not lined up to his butt, which gives the impression of being sickle hocked. You should see a straight line from the point of buttocks to the point of hock, and then they would slope forward from there.

The fact that his hocks are so far forward make it blatantly obvious he's just standing like a knob.

This is a sickle hocked horse:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you MM. 

I think it is honestly unfair to judge the confo of a horse that is not set up properly.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Evansk said:


> Haha that got me too..:???: never heard of a Throttle on a horse before...


Throttle is just another term for throat latch. It's sometimes considered more proper, and sometimes it's not... Just another term...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> You're missing the point entirely - this horse is deliberately standing "under himself". His hocks are not lined up to his butt, which gives the impression of being sickle hocked. You should see a straight line from the point of buttocks to the point of hock, and then they would slope forward from there.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Many people do not understand the difference between camped under and sickle hocked. A horse that is sickle hocked will always camp under, but a horse that camps under is not necessarily sickle hocked.

As you state, the only way to tell without physically measuring the leg bones is to line up the hock with the point of the butt...for some horses that is a natural stance, but again many horses' natural stance is camped under slightly which gives the false appearance of being sickle hocked...:wink:


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Well you probably saved me some trouble this Saturday at that stupid FFA horse judging competition! Thanks, guys!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

mudpie said:


> Well you probably saved me some trouble this Saturday at that stupid FFA horse judging competition! Thanks, guys!


My daughter will be doing the same thing in about two weeks - GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

PintoTess said:


> Whos horse is this? I actually dont think it is fair to judge someone elses stallions without permission...sorry


It is a horse i am considering buying, not breeding, i always get opinions before a purchase, but i think i can do better than this boy, hes not very well broke.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

themacpack said:


> My daughter will be doing the same thing in about two weeks - GOOD LUCK!


Heh heh! We're going down... bad! xD But it will still be fun!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just another case of "He's a pretty color so he 'has' to be kept a stallion!" ignorance. He's good-looking, but definitely as a gelding. I don't see an overly long back, but he is camped under, whether from bad feet or something else. He is a bit over at the knee, but then again, so was Secretariat. But, if he's not very well broke, as you say, he's not worth it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My Arab mare is slightly sickle hocked, but notorious for standing under herself ALL the time. I assume she only snagged 3rd in Halter because the judge was good enough to see past her awkwardness. :lol:


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The first horse I ever owned could easily have been this horse (but not a stud). I have never found a horse of this coloration (either perlino or cremello) that was not a little bit smarter.. a little bit more observant and less spooky.. than most other horses. 

I know that sounds weird, but I wonder if it is because the color is easily picked out by predators and so horses this color need to be a little smarter to survive? 

Regardless, I like you boy. As noted, his feet need doing and he might benefit from sunshades, but he is good otherwise. A bit long in the back, but really not a bad horse at all. He fits together well.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

this is a very well put together horse. i do like his neck tie in, his shoulder, his hip. yes, over at the knees maybe and the feet...well...he doesn't look like he comes from a quality home. he's very undermuscled along the top line and gaskins but since he's not broke I suppose he hasnt' had much work, but you'd expect a little more muscle on a stud. just shows he probably hasn't had much done with him. i would think he'd be worth a look.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like someone else said, a perfect example of "Ooh, he's a purty color so he has to stay a stud" *rolls eyes*. I am glad to hear that if you get him, you'll be gelding him.

He has a slightly longer back, but still in the normal range, his back legs look fine even though he does toe out there. I actually quite like his body shape, he looks like he could have some strength and speed.

The only thing that really concerns me about his confo is his front legs. He appears to have spectacularly upright pasterns and very fine cannon bones. Some of the pastern angle might be due to the bad trim and how he is standing....but I would want to be sure. With his shoulder being more upright like it is, he really needs to have well angled pasterns or he will likely have a very jarring gait and be predisposed to arthritis.


----------

